# 2007 Lemond Versailles build kit



## soapbox (Nov 13, 2007)

help me out. i have a killer deal lined up at the lbs on a 2007 full carbon versailles. i can't get down there to try it out till next week so i am trying to do as much research as i can before i go in. 

does anyone have this bike and know approx how much it weighs built up?

thanks in advance


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

About 18.5 lbs without pedals.


----------



## soapbox (Nov 13, 2007)

well i bought it. 
1. i have always wanted a carbon bike and... 

2. ever since i was a kid watching lemond on the taco bell commercials, i wanted a lemond bike. 

so when those two combined, i had to get it. i am a mtn biker and i just rode it today (this is the 1st road bike i've ever been on), it is a whole new world of speed, super badass speed.


----------



## Ken Wells (Mar 21, 2007)

*Kelly Strategies Lemond Team*

Check out this bike team. They are kicking ass on Lemonds and won the Vegas criterium. These are great bikes and the frame is almost identical to the new Trek Madone. They can be built to very light weights.


----------



## veritechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Soapbox,

Just wondering what kind of deal did you get? I am also interested in an '07 .

Thanks, 
Veritechy


----------



## soapbox (Nov 13, 2007)

it was regular 1800 but since it was an end of model year closeout, it was 1400. it also came with a 105 crank instead of a bontrager (as it was listed). i think it is a good deal for 1400 and makes for a super nice beginner road bike


----------



## veritechy (Dec 28, 2007)

That is a great price. I'll try to keep an eye out. Thanks for the info.
How do you like it?


----------



## soapbox (Nov 13, 2007)

i have really enjoyed the roadie experience. i rode 118 miles total last week. that's huge to me. i am a mtn biker and am used to laying low dec-feb. if my knees don't blow up, i think this will be good for me.


----------



## veritechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Good to hear... I was a mtn biker previously too and made fun of the weight weenies 
Went riding with a buddy who had a road bike. I put some 1.25" slicks on my stumpy and still got smoked on a road ride.

Anyway, I also decided to give the road bike thing a try. Hope I'll like it as much as mtn biking.


----------



## soapbox (Nov 13, 2007)

BTW...i weighed it tonight and it is 19.5lbs for a 59cm. pretty chubby for a road bike. i guess that just leaves room for upgrades.


----------



## veritechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Ha ha. I always found upgrading to be the fun part.

Over the weekend I sprung for a Lemond too. I like it so far.

Look what we've become...weight weenies. 19.5lbs is not bad compared to our mountain bikes, right? My stumpies are anywhere from 24-26lbs, depending on what I put on them. Anyway, it'll be fun to try something else out.


----------



## soapbox (Nov 13, 2007)

my yeti's 28.5lbs. 19.5 (with pedals) is still not that bad for the pricepoint and a carbon frame. upgrades will be a while coming though. to cut some serious wt., it would cost ~$1000


----------

